# New Threads???



## gduncann (May 24, 2005)

O.K. so I know I am severly computer challanges, but look though I may, I cannot find a way to start a new thread anyplace but here and I want to post new threads to some of the other catagories.

Help!

Geradine Duncann


----------



## crewsk (May 24, 2005)

If you look at the top of each forum you will see a blue oval shaped thing that looks like this 

. Just click on that to start a new thread. It is in the same place in each forum as the one you used to post this message. I hope this helps some. If not, MJ or someone else will be along to help you.


----------

